# My Dodge 1 ton rehab incl cab swap



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Some of you here know that I bought the 97 truck below from Ryan Wheeler a short time ago. I already had a 95 1 ton diesel in need of some cosmetic repair something serious LOL. The donor truck from Ryan needed a trans and was exceptionally rust free, so it made the perfect donor. It turned out that stuff I needed was great, and stuff I didn't need was so/so. The bed was beat up, and the frame and suspension was rusty, but I didn't need any of that. The cab, fenders, doors, etc was extremely clean. The seat was rough, but I had a newer grey seat in my 95 anyway, which had red interior....and the donor had grey. The donor had power windows and locks, etc.

A buddie did a lot of the work and most of the swap as a trade deal we did on labor. I prepped and did a lot of dissassembly. He also did the paint. It has come farther than the pics in the last couple of days. I'll update as things come together a little more.

I didn't get many pics of the process, but that's ok. You get the idea.

The swap went extremely well. Everything from the 97 gasser was plug and play with the 95 diesel. Cab harnesses matched and plugged right in. Everything just worked when it was set on and plugged in. Power windows, ignition, etc. The clusters swapped and worked as well.

Here is the donor as it was listed for sale:










Some disassembly:



















The 1 ton before it headed out:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's the 1 ton how it was when I bought it:










Here it is a couple of weeks later once I put an MVP on and a set of wheels/tires (came as a set with new tires):










And a few more to see its condition.....Rockstars followed LOL.










I cut the notch in the rocker b/c I was sick of catching my knee. The door barely closed b/c of rust and sag.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's one shot with the cab off:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

subbing for pics


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And the next pics I have were after paint. I'm going to black the bottom few inches to hide the dents a little and to have a little more material down there. Just from the lowest body line down. I have a black grille with billet inserts as well. I'll prob black the frame, redo the steel on the bed eventually, etc. It'also not jammed good yet, but I plan to do that later. It's getting too close in the season for minor details.

It is getting a set of super springs and plans are for an 8611 full size.

I will update pics as it progresses.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

The windshield is now swapped from the 95. It was good and the 97 was cracked. That's why he painted over it 

It's a low budget paint job but it looks excellent. Something he would have done for me for a few hundred or less if I payed him and 10x better than Maaco. You wouldn't believe it if you saw it for the price, not to mention the quality for a beater work truck hahahahahaha


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

why didnt you slap some filler/bondo on the dents before you painted the truck???


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1338268 said:


> why didnt you slap some filler/bondo on the dents before you painted the truck???


I wasn't worried about it and it was kindof a quickie plan throwing it together since it's so late. My original plan was to paint over the rusty 95 as it sat till I found the donor LOL. After the season I may go in detail and do it up a little better (that and we'll see what the season holds for more damage). I have a good paintless dent guy and may see if he can do anything with the one on the drivers cab corner, and if not my buddie will shoot it again, or even just the bottom. I still view it as the roughest truck in the fleet, so it's a show piece in comparison now LOL.

Funny too, even though it was the roughest, it was my favorite. My wife never understood why I have "prettier" trucks in the driveway yet I drive around in this piece of junk every day hahahahaha.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Funny thing is I too prefer the 95 over the newer 06.... Perhaps it is the fuel milage.....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

How's Allis treating you?? Have an older 840 Allis Chalmers with a 12' pusher. First year with the loader and pumped!!! Tried it out today in the yard and pushed gravel like a dream.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I love this loader. I push a 14' HD box with no problem whatsoever. Runs and operates great., and literally does the job of at least 4 trucks.

I had a mishap that is soon to be repaired, but I think it was our fault. I didn't notice a low tire, like 6" lower than the other out back. Bad U joints combined made for one broke pinion driving down the road. I'm swapping out the complete rear pig and rear driveshaft with a nice used setup. It was around $3500 shipped here from Idaho, but it will be done.

I can give you the info for the place if you'd like. I had a heck of a time tracking down parts, but these guys had everything and were great to deal with.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, back together, some super coils and an LP. It's pretty much where I want it. A few more tricks up my sleeve, but she's quite presentable IMO! I doubled the wing edges since the pics and they sit nice and straight now.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks dope man.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Got any parts left over from the donor truck?


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

dont by chance have MVP wiring that wil work on my 2001 ram thats already wired for a straight uni would ya?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1365835 said:


> Got any parts left over from the donor truck?


Thanks Ben. And I do have some stuff.....what do you need? I have the rolling frame minus the front diff, I have motor/trans/tcase, the sh!tty body parts and some interior pieces.



fatboyNJ;1365888 said:


> dont by chance have MVP wiring that wil work on my 2001 ram thats already wired for a straight uni would ya?


I did but traded it off sorry


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks for the reply bud, truck does look great


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Truck turned out great Bill!

You just need a set of THESE and you'll be set.Thumbs Up


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks again guys! As for the cab lights, trust me you're not the first to say that!! Haha. I'm sticking without them..............................for now


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

too bad you didnt coat the frame with something while the cab was off... Nice save though


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Ya I thought about it. I wasn't really out for a frame off resto, just polishing a turd. I did the front of the frame with JD enamel. I plan to do the rear section when I swap beds. Oh ya, an alum bed is in the works ;-)


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Ya don't wory about it just do it next time. The drive line in this era is usualy good for three compete body swaps.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL nice^^^^^


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's the truck as of yesterday. Spreader needs a couple conveyor shaft bearings and a couple of pillow blocks, but I'll hopefully have it back in business this week. This is a spreader that sat for a few years, but we had it laying around so it's getting put to work. It's an old 9' DB Ice O Way unit that was converted to elec.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

turned out great!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

How many miles on that pig?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Just cracked 150k. Still a baby


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Compared to those Fords, God yes lol.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lmao.......................


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

got-h2o;1367633 said:


> Just cracked 150k. Still a baby


On a bright note that Cummins is finally broken in..... Slide the fuel plate forward a tad


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1367814 said:


> On a bright note that Cummins is finally broken in..... Slide the fuel plate forward a tad


One step ahead of ya........she's already got a plate and delivery valves 

It was a pig plowing, much better now.


----------

